# 93 CORRADO VR6 24V SWAP



## MR.CoRrAdO (Nov 17, 2005)

I HAVE JUST RECENTLY LOCATED A 24V VR6 ENGINE. IM WONDERING IF ANYONE OUT THERE HAS AN IDEA ON WHAT ITS GONNA TAKE TO DO THE SWAP TO MY 12V CORRADO.OR IS IT MORE TROUBLE THAN ITS WORTH? HAS ANYONE ACCOMPLISHED THE SWAP TO 24V? THANKS
BiShOp


----------



## 93vr (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: 93 CORRADO VR6 24V SWAP (MR.CoRrAdO)*

well is fit right on the sub frame engine mount wise the o2m wont thoe you can use the o2a will work out fine....you will need to change the wiering harness and ecu.....i was thinking about doing this as well.........


----------



## StillWishIhadaVR (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: 93 CORRADO VR6 24V SWAP (93vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *93vr* »_well is fit right on the sub frame engine mount wise the o2m wont thoe you can use the o2a will work out fine....you will need to change the wiering harness and ecu.....i was thinking about doing this as well.........

o2m is a stronger tranny..weaker tranny+more powerful engine can lead to bad results..use the o2m.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 93vr (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: 93 CORRADO VR6 24V SWAP (StillWishIhadaVR)*

but you will need to fab the mount for o2m


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: 93 CORRADO VR6 24V SWAP (93vr)*

yeah jsut to clear this up a little for people when they search and this pops up.
You wont Blow your 12v O2a Transmission with a 24v, its by far the easiest route and to say the extra power would put in a compromising situation is a silly assumption.
The 02M requires more then just a custom transmission mount and front mount.


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 93 CORRADO VR6 24V SWAP (NVmyVW)*

so can you just swap to mk3 obd2 and run that to get around the mk4 immobilizers?


----------



## Mikkel (Dec 11, 2003)

Will the R32 engine fit as well as the V6 24V?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (Mikkel)*

yes the only additional item you will need on top of all the obd2 components is you will need an msd rpm actuated switch for the vvt this works for both the r32 and standard 24v


----------



## 93vr (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

but what if you have the complete harness ecu and cluster along with the 24v will you still need all that extra systems


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (93vr)*

you would have to cut and splice a **** load of stuff to be able to use the 24v wiring and ecu it is much cheaper and easier to use all of the obd2 components and use the msd actuated switch


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

or go the standalone route like i did, i get to keep drive by cable, tuning will get more power, and the sky is the limit as far as upgrades go.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (special-ed)*

did you have to use any of the old harness and what harness if so?


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*

mine came with the 24v harness so i spliced the standalone into that


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (special-ed)*

I think you fined lots of good information on this thread








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=11


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (special-ed)*

what standalone did you use? im thinking of doing thjis as well and was trying to find a standalone that would let me keep all the sensors and not have to convert everything over to gm style sensors or anything like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*

You can use DTA it will work with all the original sensors and you will only need to buy a MAP sensor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20psirabbit* »_what standalone did you use? im thinking of doing thjis as well and was trying to find a standalone that would let me keep all the sensors and not have to convert everything over to gm style sensors or anything like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

i have an autronic sm2 it uses all stock sensors with the exception of the air intake temp sensor, which it comes with, and i had to modify the cam sensor
talk to yellowslc he's a dealer


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (special-ed)*

If I were to use MKIII OBDII wiring and ECU for my R32 swap in my corrado, what would I use for wiring for the coilpacks? How does that work?


----------

